# Pics/Spec of my AE86..........



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

It arrives next week, I cant wait !!!!

Here is the spec for you all and some pics


1986 AE86 Trueno Black Limited

AE101 4agze
Fujitsubo Exhaust
Stainless Steel manifold
Custom front mount intercooler
Apexi air filter
Lightweight flywheel
Cusco single clutch
TRD LSD
AE92 TRD front short stroke dampers and height adjustable legs
TRD rear short stroke dampers
Spring F 8kg , R 6kg
Pllow ball upper mounts
RCAs
Adj control arms
Tension rods
Traction brackets
Adj lateral rod
Zenki front lip
Aero mirrors
Bride full bucket driver seat
Six point roll cage
gold spin turn knob
Defi Link 60mm Boost,Water temp,. Oil Temp and Oil pressure
Defi 80mm Tachometer 
Defi link controller and display unit
Panasport C8R split rims 7.5 x 15 -1 offset
Falken 195/50/15 tyres
Project Mu D1 spec pads front and rear
Stainless brake hoses

Power 183ps at 5000rpm

Torque 166lbs/ft at 4000rpm














































Its still on standard ECU,cams and s/c pulleys. So there will be more power to come !!

But its good enough for now so I can learn drifting again !!

Hope you all like ! 

Cheers

Si


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice Si!


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

woot woo sexy.love them old ae86 !


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very funky :smokin:

Made even before I was born too!


----------



## Spec*R* (May 15, 2004)

*HachiRoku*

Fantastic looking and brutal!!

I'm a big fan of HACHIROKU!!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice one Si, looks the dogs


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got a MK1 MR2 with that same engine in, very very tunable :smokin: 
Cheap to tweek too! If you ever need an engine rebuild into something mental I can recommend a chap, LOL

Car looks incredibly cool, wouldn't mind one of those myself.
T
Going twincharged!


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

:smokin:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Uuuhh?!
Hachi´s got a turbo engine???
I always thought it is NA.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Cool as :smokin: 
Your spec does not say what tubbie it has??


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

That looks really really cool, I like it.  

It looks immaculate inside and out, someone must have looked after it.

Have fun.


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

it not turbo'd...........its a supercharged engine taken from the Toyato corolla AE101 fwd BZ-G in japan and fitted into the hachi in a rwd conversion.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

DDDDDOoooooorrrriiiiifffffttttttooooooooo


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Si, as I said on JapUKMeets, it looks awesome mate.


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh yes please! Very nice!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

That's going to be fun!!


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice! If you look closely, you can just see the rev counter


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm liking that alot !!
nice one.


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

thanks chaps ! I really cant wait !!


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

i like it alot.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

That AE86 is beautiful   Congratulations Si 

Dynapack power graph too... Nice to see the power runs were performed on a decent modern dyno, not some old pair of giant 1960's steel-face cotton-reels buried in the floor...


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, Picked it up today, well chuffed with it, needs a couple of bits sorting but otherwise its cool. Really shifts as well, its quicker than my old silver supercharged AE86 which someo of you may remember !! 

Cheers

Si


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Congrats man!!
Lets see some vids.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Simon,

It was nice to see you at Ace Cafe tonight.
Your car is really nice!

Regards,

Shin


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks Shin !!

I really need to find someone who can bring me a supply of RE-01'a ! hehehe

I will get some more pics of it, and deffo some vids

Cheers

Si


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

looks the nuts si!!

hope to see it down at a box hill meet in the new year!! loverly roads for her down that way


----------



## nattcharles (Nov 21, 2002)

That's a damn nice car. Are you importing it yourself or are you using an agent? If so which one please?


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Gorgeous car!!! I want I want!!


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

*AE86*

Can you post some more pics of the car??  

Did you have a hard time locating one?

Love it.... throw me the 'drift bible'!


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

TAKUMI!!!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

BRAK RIMITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice, looks really like the one that lived along the road from me in Tokyo.


----------

